# Wie kriege ich einen Scrollbalken in eine grafik, HTML Tabelle?!



## FLASHStyler (1. April 2003)

Ich weiss nicht ob das hier rein passt, aber könnte mir jemand sagen wie ich den scrollbalken in eine graphik rein kriege?! halt wie z.B. hier: 

http://tatooine99.homeip.net/2DCafe/ 

wäre cool wenn mir das einer sagen kann!


----------



## AKM<2b> (1. April 2003)

was in der richtung??? gestohlen bei dr. web


```
<table border="1" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="4">
 <tr bgcolor="#FFFF00">
  <td>Zelle</td>
 </tr>
 <tr bgcolor="#CCCCCC">
  <td style="width: 100px; height: 100px;">
   <div style="width: 100%; height: 100%; overflow : auto;">
   Inhalt
   </div>
  </td>
 </tr>
 <tr bgcolor="#FFFF00">
  <td>Zelle</td>
 </tr>
</table>
```

2b


----------



## FLASHStyler (1. April 2003)

Bitte noch um eine erklärung


----------



## Axel007 (2. April 2003)

Die Seite die du da verlinkt hast ist mit einem IFRAME gemacht. Das was <2b> gepostet hat ist eine Tabelle mit einem Layer drin. Der Layer wurde so "eingestellt" das, sollte der Inhalt größer wie der Layer werden, automatisch ein Scrollbalken erscheint. Öhm ja das wars eigentlich auch schon, oder?  

Axel


----------



## RicRom (2. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von AKM<2b> _
> *was in der richtung??? gestohlen bei dr. web
> 
> *
> ...



Hi eine frage gibs auch eine möglichkeit diesen scrollbalken in dem Table Farblich anzupassen ?


----------



## Flo<H> (2. April 2003)

Den Scrollbalken kannst dumit CSS anpassen. Funktioniert aber meines Wissens nur im IE.


----------



## RicRom (2. April 2003)

Auch diesen speziellen scroll balken im table ? Ich kannte es bisher nur für die gesamte seite den balken anpassen.


----------



## Flo<H> (2. April 2003)

Ich denke wenn du dem scrollbalken eine CSS-Klasse zuweist müsstest du den auch alleine anpassen können.


----------



## RicRom (2. April 2003)

Mhh werd ich dann mal ausprobieren


----------



## Axel007 (3. April 2003)

Wenn du in der CSS Datei für den Body angibst er soll die Scrollbalken einfärben färbt er auch die Scrollbalken in Layern so ein. Im HTML gibst du dann, vorausgesetzt es passt überhaupt zur Seite, im body Tag scroll="no" an. Dann hast du keine Scrollbalken in der Seite sondern nur im Layer.

Axel


----------



## Sebastianus (3. April 2003)

Also ohne jemandem zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber ich habe mir HTML hauptsächlich dadurch beigrbacht, dass ich, wenn ich was gesehen habe was ich noch nicht kenne, in den Quelltext geschaut habe! Macht das huete keiner mehr? Hier kommen manchmal Fragen !


----------



## Flo<H> (3. April 2003)

*Sebastianus zustimm*
Quelltext anschauen ist immer eine gute Möglichkeit ;-)


----------



## Fabian H (3. April 2003)

Zu Frage: Scrollbalken sind entweder für alle Bereiche (Also auch divs/Zellen mit _overflow: auto;_ ), oder garnicht. Einzelne Scrollbars einfärben geht net.
Nur mit nem DHTML Scoller.


----------



## hijacker (17. April 2003)

*scrollbalken*

weiß nicht ob das hierzu passt, aber auf www.mastware.de/download/download1.php gibt's für deinen scrollbalken nen nützliches tool. kannst die dinger damit färben (mit vorschau!) hat den vorteil, dass du nicht immer rumprobieren musst!


----------



## bruderherz (17. April 2003)

*Re: scrollbalken*



> _Original geschrieben von hijacker _
> *weiß nicht ob das hierzu passt, aber auf www.mastware.de/download/download1.php gibt's für deinen scrollbalken nen nützliches tool. kannst die dinger damit färben (mit vorschau!) hat den vorteil, dass du nicht immer rumprobieren musst!  *



geiles programm. danke. das rumprobieren nervte wirklich.
hey aber geht das mit den skrollbalken färben echt nur für ie?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (17. April 2003)

*Re: Re: scrollbalken*



> _Original geschrieben von bruderherz _
> *hey aber geht das mit den skrollbalken färben echt nur für ie? *



kurz: JA - nur IE

 ciao


----------



## bruderherz (17. April 2003)

schade. naja, wenigstens gibts flash.


----------

